# What can I actually do with a R/I certification?



## MiddleGround (Jan 14, 2009)

I have little to no information on what I can actually do with this. Are there many reserve positions available within the state? Sorry for the broad question, but I feel like it's difficult to filter out what the actual opportunities might be.


----------



## hockey8774 (Apr 19, 2013)

Look towards the cape. Wareham, Hull, Provincetown, Vineyard, Nantucket are some off the top of my head, although I believe the Vineyard took away their seasonal officers guns. They're always hiring seasonal officers, too late for this Summer obviously, but start looking for job postings around December. Not going to make the big bucks ($15-$18 hourly), but it's full time May-Sept with detail opportunities.


----------



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

Most of the smaller communities in Central and Western MA rely on Reserve officers heavily, in fact quite alot of western MA towns don't have any fulltime officers and rely solely on parttime reserve officer's along with the state police covering when no officer is present.


----------

